# My hens are laying



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

So a couple days ago i saw my silkie eggs witch means casper and cody are laying. This also means my lavender orpingtons are laying to. I am really happy. Although I have 50 eggs on my counter but thats fine. Tricut and suger cookie should start to lay in march or april. Floof hens in nests are cutei just learned. So that eas fun. So floofy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, 50 eggs is a few for sure.

I still can't figure out what I'm looking at. It's got to be two birds but where is the rest of the gray one?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep, 50 eggs is a few for sure.
> 
> I still can't figure out what I'm looking at. It's got to be two birds but where is the rest of the gray one?


Nope just 1 bird. Casper does look like two bird. Woth her gray body and white neak. Huh.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I've got to see a pic of her when she's not on a nest. She would be quite unusual to be shaded that way.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, I've got to see a pic of her when she's not on a nest. She would be quite unusual to be shaded that way.


Ah ok here is her pic. What do you think about cody.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A bit too far away. But it wasn't the buff in the nest, it was the white head with the grey body.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> A bit too far away. But it wasn't the buff in the nest, it was the white head with the grey body.


Casper is that hen. She just has wierd shading. Cody is the buffy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Casper is the one I really want to see. Her coloring is very unusual if it's like I think it is.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Not about casper but i just found a hidden nest.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Not about casper but i just found a hidden nest.


It's under the coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Well, that's not good. You might have to block it off until they realize you don't want them laying under there.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

What?? How many chickens do you have the fact that you have 50 eggs on the counter? I have 9 chickens and only get around 3-4 eggs a day, and in my fridge I only have 14 eggs or so from them.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What?? How many chickens do you have the fact that you have 50 eggs on the counter? I have 9 chickens and only get around 3-4 eggs a day, and in my fridge I only have 14 eggs or so from them.


Hmmn well now all my birds -2 are laying also -8 so i have around 10 11 hens laying. And yes we will block off the bottom coop with chicken wire.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL Well, that's not good. You might have to block it off until they realize you don't want them laying under there.


Casper


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That coloration is still odd. I might expect on a male but not a female. To have the white head and creamy body is unusual.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That coloration is still odd. I might expect on a male but not a female. To have the white head and creamy body is unusual.


Oh i did not know. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. not at all. She's rather special having her body one color and her head another. Very unusual.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No. not at all. She's rather special having her body one color and her head another. Very unusual.


Aww thanks.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Chick named small fri said:


> Hmmn well now all my birds -2 are laying also -8 so i have around 10 11 hens laying. And yes we will block off the bottom coop with chicken wire.


Changing the subject bit but I have a Golden Comet who has laid every single day since she was 15 weeks old. She is now 16 months old. Yesterday is the first day she has not laid an egg and she has not laid today, She seems perfectly fine running around and jumping up to sit in my lap as usual. Is this something I should be very concerned about?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. If she's behaving normally she's taking a break for laying. She might even be getting ready to start a molt.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Nope. If she's behaving normally she's taking a break for laying. She might even be getting ready to start a molt.


All mine molted in September. They looked pitiful. She was the one who never stopped laying. Maybe she is just taking a break.
.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> All mine molted in September. They looked pitiful. She was the one who never stopped laying. Maybe she is just taking a break.
> .


She laid yesterday afternoon. Only missed one day. I have a little EE 25 weeks who has not started laying. Her sister has been laying since last week. Now all the other chickens shun her. Will they welcome her back when she starts laying? I had an Australorp who did not lay until she was 32 weeks old. They treated her like crap and never did get better. I gave her to a friend where she is now top hen,


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is no telling why they shun a particular bird. Most of the time it's because something is wrong with it. Not laying shouldn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> Changing the subject bit but I have a Golden Comet who has laid every single day since she was 15 weeks old. She is now 16 months old. Yesterday is the first day she has not laid an egg and she has not laid today, She seems perfectly fine running around and jumping up to sit in my lap as usual. Is this something I should be very concerned about?


Or she might be slowing down due to cold weather if it's winter weather where you live. So you don't need to worry.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> There is no telling why they shun a particular bird. Most of the time it's because something is wrong with it. Not laying shouldn't have anything to do with it.





robin416 said:


> There is no telling why they shun a particular bird. Most of the time it's because something is wrong with it. Not laying shouldn't have anything to do with it.


She is now 30 weeks old and not laying. The poor thing sits in nests bey herself or by the others as they lay. It is apparent that she wants to lay but can't. I don't know how to help her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If everything is right as far as eating and drinking you're just causing yourself stress. Some are very late when it comes to laying. I had one that was 8 months before she laid her first egg.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If everything is right as far as eating and drinking you're just causing yourself stress. Some are very late when it comes to laying. I had one that was 8 months before she laid her first egg.


I guess it bothers me because she wants to lay like the rest of them.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> I guess it bothers me because she wants to lay like the rest of them.





HSJ07 said:


> I guess it bothers me because she wants to lay like the rest of them.


My Ruby turned 33 weeks old yesterday. She laid her first egg yesterday, a small blue egg. There was a tiny bit of blood on the shell. A friend who raises chickens said this is not unusual for late layers and it was nothing to worry about. Her trying to lay for several weeks probably strained.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now you can relax for a bit. Until something else catches your attention.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Ah ok here is her pic. What do you think about cody.
> View attachment 43358
> View attachment 43359


Cute hen! Reminds me of that dog from the old Disney movies.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Now you can relax for a bit. Until something else catches your attention.


 I am an old man who spoils my chickens like I do the grandkids. I am concerned for each and every one of mine and I am sure I am over protective. I think my chickens have a good life and always want it to be better. I had never had a chicken who waited this long to lay. Last night and today her life is better, It is like "Hey Ruby, you laid so we won't pick on you anymore. You are one of us now" They are all treating her good today. I am retired so I do spend several hours each day with them at least an hour at the time. Just a doting old man!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that's how it works. 

But worry should not be part of the chicken keeping thing. Maybe as time goes on you'll recognize what is not right with one of your feathered ones. It can be hard. I know. But they are there for you and you're there for them. Enjoy each moment.


----------

